# Un joven y desconocido puccini en el auditorio nacional



## steadsl

*LA MISA DE GLORIA DE PUCCINI, LA OBRA MENOS CONOCIDA DEL MÁS POPULAR COMPOSITOR DE ÓPERA, CLAUSURARÁ LA TEMPORADA DE LA ORQUESTA SINFONICA CHAMARTÍN

AUDITORIO NACIONAL DE MÚSICA

SÁBADO 5 DE JUNIO A LAS 22.30

ORQUESTA SINFÓNICA CHAMARTÍN Y CORO TALÍA.

DIRECTORA: SILVIA SANZ*










_
Madrid / España._

La obertura de la ópera Guillermo Tell de Rossini, el Concierto de trombón de Wagenseil, que interpretará Iker Aierbe, y la Misa de Gloria de Puccini, con el tenor Francisco Corujo y el barítono Fabio Barrutia como solistas, son las tres obras que integran el programa del último concierto de la temporada de abono de la Orquesta Sinfónica Chamartín que dirige Silvia Sanz. La OSC ha escogido para la ocasión una obra de juventud de Puccini. Fue el primer trabajo extenso del músico. Se estrenó un 12 de julio de 1880 durante la fiesta de San Paolino en Lucca y nunca más volvió a interpretarse en vida del compositor porque, tras su estreno, Puccini marchó a Milán para ampliar sus estudios musicales y lograr su verdadero sueño, convertirse en compositor de ópera. Y lo logró.

Aunque es una obra de juventud, podemos apreciar en ella algunas de las cualidades que distinguirán al Puccini operístico.

Con este programa la Orquesta Sinfónica Chamartín y el Coro Talía, culminan una intensa temporada en la que ha destacado, por ejemplo, la recuperación de la opereta de Albéniz The Magic Opal, el pasado 27 de febrero, después de más de un siglo sin interpretarse.

*
ROSSINI, WAGENSEIL Y PUCCINI PARA DESPEDIR LA TEMPORADA*

¡Qué mejor para abrir un concierto que una obertura! Para esta ocasión se ha elegido la de Guillermo Tell (París, 1829), la más extensa y más innovadora ópera de Rossini, y la última, porque en ese momento decidió FUNDACIÓN ORQUESTA SINFÓNICA CHAMARTÍN Inmaculada López Comunicación FOSC. 914151214 comunicació[email protected] www.oschamartin.org Página 2

retirarse, a pesar de que vivió 30 años más. En un periodo de 20 años compuso cerca de 40 óperas.

El Concierto de trombón de Wagenseil (Viena 1715-1772), cerrará la primera parte con Iker Aierbe como solista. Wagenseil no es hoy en día un músico muy conocido. Fue compositor de la corte y un reputado organista y

clavecinista. Es uno de los representantes del estilo galante y sus coétaneos le tuvieron en muy alta consideración.

Y para cerrar, la Misa de Gloria de Puccini.

*
MISA DE GLORIA DE PUCCINI*

Puccini terminó la misa en verano de 1880 y la estrenó en julio de ese año coincidiendo con la fiesta de San Paolino, patrón de Lucca, la ciudad donde nació. Puccini pertenecía a una larga dinastía de músicos que se remontaba a 1712 y todos habían sido organistas en la iglesia de San Martino. Así pues, si hubiera seguido la tradición familiar, Puccini se hubiera dedicado a la música eclesiástica. A los 10 años era corista, y a los 14 ya ejercía de organista. Este puesto se había convertido más o menos en un derecho hereditario de la familia. La primera obra larga de Puccini fue la Misa de Gloria, llamada así porque el Gloria ocupa la parte más extensa de la obra. El Credo lo había compuesto dos años antes. Más tarde utilizó algunos fragmentos de la misa para sus óperas. El Kyrie aparece en el primer acto de Edgar (1885) y el Agnus Dei, en el segundo acto de Manon Lescaut (18889-1892), la ópera que le lanzó al estrellato.

La Misa de Gloria no volvió a escucharse hasta 72 años después de su estreno. Fue en Chicago. Un sacerdote ítalo-americano admirador de Puccini viajó a Italia después de la II Guerra Mundial con la intención de documentarse sobre el músico y escribir una biografía. Se hizo con muchos documentos y manuscritos y, entre ellos, una copia de la misa. De regreso a América, consiguió que la obra se publicara. La Misa de Gloria volvió a sonar ante el público en 1952.

*

PRECIO DE LAS LOCALIDADES: 10, 16, 22 Y 25 EUROS. A LA VENTA EN LAS TAQUILLAS DEL AUDITORIO NACIONAL DE MÚSICA, EN LA RED DE TEATROS DEL INAEM, SERVICAIXA Y SERVICAJEROS LA CAIXA.

*

La Orquesta Sinfónica Chamartín nació en 1993, su directora titular es Silvia Sanz Torre. La OSC ofrece una temporada anual de conciertos en el Auditorio de Música de Madrid desde el año 2000.

Desde su creación la orquesta formada por 90 músicos ha realizado conciertos en distintos puntos de la geografía española. En Europa, la Orquesta ha ofrecido conciertos en el Rudolfinum de Praga, Palacio Arzobispal de Kromeriz (Rep.Checa), Teatro de la Ciudad de Brno (Rep. Checa), Estrasburgo, Colmar y Ligsdorf (Francia), Griegskirche (Austria), Palacio de Bellas Artes de Bruselas (Bélgica) y en el Teatro Reduta (Eslovaquia).

La orquesta ha participado como orquesta invitada en el I Festival Internacional de Música de Cine "Soncinemad 2006". Desde noviembre de ese mismo año, la OSC dispone de una sede en la República Checa, para difundir la música y la cultura española en Europa. Los pasados 8 y 9 de mayo de 2010 ha vuelto a este país con dos conciertos de zarzuela en las localidades de Brno y Praga.


----------

